# Can The Corona Virus Live On Your Clothing?



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 15, 2020)

I came across this article when researching whether or not steam heat would kill the virus (ie: ironing clothing with steam iron). With only 2 cans of disinfectant spray left, I wanted to know if I could effectively remove germs from my outdoor clothes by steaming thus saving the spray for my coats.  Every since my husband passed and I've been mostly taking public transportation, I've come home and sprayed my clothing and coats with disinfectant spray. If I had a washer in the apartment, I'd just throw them in the wash after each wear but I have to lug laundry and products outside and down two sets of stairs to the laundry room.
I usually like to wear a garment twice before washing it unless I've worn something all day or it's visibly soiled. I add ammonia and either Oxyclean (light clothes) or laundry detergent (dark) to my wash. With whites I use bleach and detergent. The only article I found about steam killing germs was referring to autoclaving and other disinfecting methods for equipment but not specifically for killing COVID-19 on clothes.  This article gives facts about viruses living on clothing, tips on laundering whether or not you use public laundry facilities and describes steps to take when doing laundry for an infected person
https://www.reviewed.com/laundry/features/can-the-covid-19-coronavirus-live-on-your-clothes


----------



## StarSong (Mar 15, 2020)

You put ammonia in your laundry?  I've never heard of that before.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 15, 2020)

Blah clothes now? I don't care anymore.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 15, 2020)

I got in the habit of hanging my winter coat on a line I have on our porch. It probably doesn't do a thing but I'm big on fresh air. 
I am very careful with my pocketbook though. I've always wiped it off with a disinfectant wipe long before this virus thing hit.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 15, 2020)

Correct me if I am wrong, but doesn't the mixture of ammonia and Clorox bleach release chlorine gas?
Please ensure that you don't mix the wrong things together in the fight against this virus. We had a young sailor do this in Korea and he was overcome when someone found him and got him to a medical station. He came out of it OK, but it could have killed him.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 15, 2020)

I have a washer and dryer that have "sanitize" and steam options on them, and of course I can use bleach on whites.  I'm not too worried about the virus living on fabrics and don't plan to be out in public any more than absolutely necessary so not a big deal IMO.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 15, 2020)

Does Coronavirus live on clothing?

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.today.com/today/amp/tdna175943


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 15, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but doesn't the mixture of ammonia and Clorox bleach release chlorine gas?
> Please ensure that you don't mix the wrong things together in the fight against this virus. We had a young sailor do this in Korea and he was overcome when someone found him and got him to a medical station. He came out of it OK, but it could have killed him.


Read what I wrote agin Pecos. I said I use bleach and detergent for my white clothes. I only use the ammonia in my light colored and dark clothes. It was funny after the fact....my brother found out the hard way not to mix bleach and ammonia. Good thing he survived it.


StarSong said:


> You put ammonia in your laundry?  I've never heard of that before.


I was using lysol in my clothes (unless I used bleach) and wanting to save money I "Googled" other means of disinfecting and found out that ammonia would get the job done. Gallon of Lysol at Costco was $6.79.  I get a gallon of ammonia at our local Dollar Trees for $1.00. The others usually have 1/2 gallon for $1.00


----------



## oldman (Mar 15, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but doesn't the mixture of ammonia and Clorox bleach release chlorine gas?
> Please ensure that you don't mix the wrong things together in the fight against this virus. We had a young sailor do this in Korea and he was overcome when someone found him and got him to a medical station. He came out of it OK, but it could have killed him.


Yes it does.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 15, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Does Coronavirus live on clothing?
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.today.com/today/amp/tdna175943


Everything I see says it does and it can remain for as long as 9 days. But keep in mind how it is transferred. I don't believe it gets on my clothes because I am careful to avoid contact. If it is on a surface it got there by sneezing, coughing or an infected person made hand contact with that surface. If you suspect something then spray your self with an aerosol disinfectant spray or remove your clothes and toss them in the washer. The clothes issue is one more reason it is estimated that 50% of Americans will be infected.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 15, 2020)

I worked at my contract long-term facilities Thursday and yesterday.  Pulled my hair up into a high ponytail so it woudn't get caught in my mask straps.  Stripped in the garage, and went straight to the washer with clothes and then to the shower.  Disinfected shoes and glasses after my shower.  Sprayed down driver's seat with disinfectant.  Used masks go in a tote until a sunny day for UV disinfecting.


----------



## JaniceM (Mar 20, 2020)

Landlord locked us out of the laundry room..  this isn't exactly the ideal time to not have access to washing machines and dryers..


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 20, 2020)

Ammonia? That's going to eat holes in your clothes. A good wash in warm soapy water and a trip in a hot dryer should suffice. Dave says if you put clothes soaked in ammonia in the dryer, it can explode. Yikes!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 21, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Ammonia? That's going to eat holes in your clothes. A good wash in warm soapy water and a trip in a hot dryer should suffice. Dave says if you put clothes soaked in ammonia in the dryer, it can explode. Yikes!


Carol...where in the heck do you get your information from??!! I've been using ammonia in my clothes *for years *and there are no holes, no damage to my garments. What did you think I wash them in ammonia without the water? LOL


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 21, 2020)

Well then, go right ahead. But seriously, ammonia? How dirty are your clothes that they require ammonia? I just think it's overkill. But whatever.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 21, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Landlord locked us out of the laundry room..  this isn't exactly the ideal time to not have access to washing machines and dryers..



When RVing, we use a 5 gallon bucket and a laundry plunger for washing and rinsing.  For drying we LOVE this laundry spinner.  It isn't a dryer but removes a ton of water, and it doesn't take long for the damp clothes to dry.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 21, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Landlord locked us out of the laundry room..  this isn't exactly the ideal time to not have access to washing machines and dryers..


I can't imagine why the landlord would do that.  Is it still locked?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 21, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Well then, go right ahead. But seriously, ammonia? How dirty are your clothes that they require ammonia? I just think it's overkill. But whatever.


*WHY* is it any of your concern? If I'm telling you I've been using it for years, never had a problem, not with my clothes or my skin. I use the community laundry room. Anyone with common sense knows that when using public laundry rooms, it's recommended to use disinfectant in your clothes. Is using bleach overkill too? Seriously Carol...GET A LIFE!


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 21, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I can't imagine why the landlord would do that.  Is it still locked?




My sister's apartment complex did the same thing.  They sent around a flyer to the tenants saying it was  because of the virus.


----------



## JaniceM (Mar 21, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I can't imagine why the landlord would do that.  Is it still locked?


Yes.  But he did it long ago, long before this virus.  What I meant was cleanliness is even more important now.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 22, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Yes.  But he did it long ago, long before this virus.  What I meant was cleanliness is even more important now.


What reason did he give?  Just wondering.


----------

